# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  عشرات الشباب زفت اليوم ماجد الفرج من مطار الملك فهد الى مقبرة العوامية

## أسرار الليل

صورة من جنازة الشاب المرحوم ماجد الفرج 





*من جوار بيت الله إلى جوار الله هكذا زفت العوامية ابنها الشاب ماجد عبدالله الفرج الذي قضى نحبه وهو يؤدي مناسك الحج في مكة المكرمة في حادث اثناء قيامه بخدمة حجاج بيت الله الحرام .*



*العوامية في ثالث ايام عيد الأضحى المبارك خرج العشرات من شبابها لتزف العريس إلى مثواه الأخير ، كان هذا المشهد هو تكرار لمشهد شهده شباب العوامية قبل اربعة شهور وهم يزفون الشاب ماجد عبدالله الفرج الى بيت الزوجية ، ماجد اليوم خلع بشت العرس ليستبدله بالكفن فهنيئاً لك ياماجد بهذه الزفة وهنيئاً لك هذه الموتة الإيمانية .*

صورة المرحوم 
*ماجد عبدالله الفرج سيفتقدك عاشوراء الحسين ( عليه السلام ) هذا العام سيفتقد صوتك الرنان الذي ملئه الإيمان سيفتقد صرختك ( حيدر ) ، لم تبخل بدمك لأجل الحسين في يوم مصابه و واسيت العقيلة زينب واليوم لم تبخل على الله في خدمة حجيجه فذهبت من جوار بيت الله الى جوار الله .* 


*أسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة فلم يعرف عنه الى كل طيب بل كان مثال لشباب الرسالي* 

*فحظي بجنازة مهيبه يحسده عليها كل من شهدها وهذا جزاء الرساليون فهم محبوبون لدى*  

*كل الناس حتى مع من يخالفوهم في افكارهم ومنهجهم .* 


*الحركة االرسالية وقطيف الولاء والعوامية نعت اليوم شبابها فإنالله وإنا اليه راجعون* 



*رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأهدى ثوابها لروح العريس الفقيد الشاب ماجد عبدالله الفرج* 


*كلمات الموضوع فجعت قلبي ..فحبيت انقلها إليكم* 
*الله يرحمه ويصبر قلب اهله ..*
*.. تحياتي ..*

----------


## لحن الخلود

الله يرحمه برحمته ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
مشكورة خيتو

----------


## منى الروح24

الله يرحمه ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات
          ويصبر اهله

----------


## واحد فاضي

حج من الجنة للجنة ان شاء الله 


الله يرحمه برحمته ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

سلام

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*الله يرحمة ويسكنه فسيح جناته*
* بحق*
* محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يرحمه برحمته ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
مشكورة خيتو

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله يرحمه برحمته ..
مشكورين على مروركم ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة وصبر أهله ومحبيه

----------


## سهل

اسكنه الله فسح جناته

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

انا لله وانا له لراجعون

رحم الله الفقيد والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان

حرسكم الله من كل شر

اخوكم
سهل

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هده صورة للفقيد قبل يوم من الوفاة

رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة 
.. بجد راح نفتقد صوته وسيرته 
.. أسكنه الله فسيح جناته .. وأسكن الله الصبر في قلوب من افتقدوه

----------


## شوق الربيع

الله يرحمه برحمته ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات




تحيااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## MOONY

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

الله يرحمه ويصبر أهله
ويغمد روحه الجنه

----------


## نسمة ليل

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة وصبر أهله ومحبيه

----------


## همسه دلع

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )


رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
**لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم* 
*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

الله يرحمه ويصبر أهله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الطاهرة الإيمانية الجنة يا رب

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة وصبر أهله ومحبيه

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين *

هنيئا له..

واسكنه الله فسح جناته وحشره مع من يحبهم محمد وآل محمد..

----------


## LUCKY

الله يرجمه و يسكنه فسيح جنته 

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه رحمه واسعه و احشره مع محمد و ال محمد

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الله يرحمه برحمته انشالله 

من الجنه للجنه يارب

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين *

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
لقد فجعت قلوبنا بوفاة هذا الشاب المؤمن الذي التقى بخالقه في لحظات مقدسة قد يحسده عليها الكثير من العلماء ولم لا ؟ فمثل هذه الخاتمة طيبة وكثيراً من الناس يودع دنياه وهو نائماً على فراشه أو مترجلاً في الشارع أو في حادث عارض أو في أي حالة أخرى .. !! 
أعرف إن الموت غصة من غصص الحياة وأظن أن أكثر المعذبين والمتألمين بوفاته هم أهله وعائلته وأصدقائه وكل من يعرفه ولا يشعر بألم الفراق إلا من عرف هذا الشاب عن قرب .. !! أما نحن فنستشعر عظم المصاب لأن رحيل الشاب رحيل يجلب الحسرة على ربيع العمر الذي ما فتأ أن تتساقط أوراقه في خريف الأيام ، ولكن شاء الله أن يموت ويرحل عن حياتنا وأن يظل إسمه مخلداً ومجداً يمجد كأسمه ( ماجد) على ممر الأيام والسنين فهنيئا لك يا أخي ماجد هذه الرحلة العرفانية وهذا السفر الرباني وهذه النهاية السعيدة .. !!!
نعزي أهله وعائلته بوفاته وندعو الله أن يلهمهم الصبر ووالسلوان وإلى الفقيد بالرحمة والغفران 0
( وكل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام )
نحن راحلون وكل واحد له لحظة تدنو إليه إن لم يدنو هو إليها ، فلنستعد لهذه اللحظة المواتية والتي ستداهمنا في أي لحظة دون أن تطرق علينا االأبواب .. !!
حفظ الله الجميع وجعل خاتمتنا إلى خير 
يوم حزين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

لو سمحت أخي يوم سعيد الآية الكريمة ( أو هما آيتان بالأصح ) هكدا

( كل من عليها فان * ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال و الإكرام *  ) 
لو سمحت الواو في بداية الآية الأولى لاوجود لها

ولك خالص تقديري وإحترامي ... أختك اللؤلؤ المكنون

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون*
*كم افجعنا رحيلك ياماجد .*
*وكم انبت الحزن في قلوبنا ..*
*فرحمك الله برحمته*
*واسكنك فسيح جناته*
*وحشرك في زمرة محمد واله*
*والهم ذويك الصبر والسلوان*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾** الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾** مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾** إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾** اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾** صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## أسرار الليل

ايي ولله يا أختــي فجعنــا بــخبر رحيله ...
مشكوورين ع المرور ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة وصبر أهله ومحبيه*

----------


## اخت الرجال

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

----------


## أمل الظهور

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم **
*الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )*


الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه ويصبر اهله

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
*الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين ** 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة وصبر أهله ومحبيه
**
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
الله يرحمه برحمته
ويصبر اهله 
ويسكنه فسيح جناتة
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

----------


## سيناريو

*




 ماجد اليوم خلع بشت العرس ليستبدله بالكفن
 فهنيئاً لك ياماجد بهذه الزفة وهنيئاً لك هذه الموتة الإيمانية .



كلمات مؤثره 
 ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمك الله ياماجد واسكنك فسيح جناته* *
*

----------


## w_alwaheed

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة وصبر أهله ومحبيه

----------


## نور البدر

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )
الله يرحمه وينزل على اهله الصبر والسلوان

----------


## اهات كربلاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً * فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي * وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ) صدق الله العظيم

رحمك الله يا ماجد وأسكنك دار الخلد مع محمد وآل محمد
وهنيئا هنيئا لك على هذه الشهادة ..

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
*تحياتي* 
*الفراشة الحزينة
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة وصبر أهله ومحبيه

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله يرحمه ..
مشكوورين ع المرور

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*إلى روح العلماء وروح جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وجميع الشهداء
اهدي ثواب الفاتحه قبلهاالصلاة على محمد وال محمد* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم ياكريم* 


*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكور اخوي ع المرور

----------


## نورس مكة

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

رحمك الله ياماجد وأسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة وصبر أهله ومحبيه

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين * )

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

الله يرحمه ويصبر أهله
ويغمد روحه الجنه

----------


## أباالصلط

الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله 
ونياله على هالموته مو حسد بس مين ما يتمنى انه يموت في بيت الله الحرام

----------

